# 'I'm not arrestable'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'I'm not arrestable'*

The words "I'm not arrestable" were uttered by a motorist to Las Cruces, New Mexico rookie Police Officer Carlos Wooten moments after the officer initiated a traffic stop on the man. Though the stop happened over eight years ago, Wooten, now a much more veteran officer, will never forget what happened next.
As Wooten was attempting to talk to the motorist the man decided to walk away from the Officer rather than answer his queries. As Wooten began to issue orders the noncompliant motorist said to him, "I'm not arrestable."

Wooten was put in a position that required him to physically control the noncompliant motorist. As the encounter escalated, the motorist pulled a gun, "out of nowhere," and pointed it at the Officer's face. A shot rang out and a bullet ripped through the left side of Wooten's neck.

Not one to taking being shot lightly, the officer decided that the shooter needed to be arrested no matter how much he was willing to resist. Ignoring the gunshot wound for the time being, Wooten, with help from his partner, did manage to subdue and arrest the gun wielding motorist.
Officer Wooten recovered from his wounds and was back at work within three weeks.

There are a number of issues that we could address concerning this incident: How easily people conceal weapons. How fast they can produce them. The courage and tenacity of the hero who is Officer Carlos Wooten. But what I want to focus on are the words that preceded the motorist's murderous actions: "I'm not arrestable."

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/patrol-issues/articles/1365023/


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

left side of the neck....that sounds like it was game over but im glad it wasn't...


----------

